# Camp site at Cleethorpes



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Today I had a ride down to Cleethorpes to take a look at the camp site that has apparently recently re-opened after a number of years, it is a nice flat site with hard ground, enough space for 30 vans approximately. The toilets and showers were in very good order and clean and a few vans were on site.

This site is handy for the centre of Cleethorpes and the the nearby beach and amenities.

Cost was stated as £12 pn, or £16 pn with EHU. Open March to October only!


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hi peter
i wish i'd have known ive just booked thorpe park for bank holiday week and at a whopping £152 for 4 nights :roll: 
ive been robbed  
alan


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Cleethorpes site*

Greetings,

Heck that is a little more Alan! £38 a night! I hope there is plenty to do for your money, but I suppose they charge more for bank holidays?

The Cleethorpes Showground Caravan Park (DN35 0AG) seems superbly situated to take advantage of the amenities in Cleethorpes and the bus service runs by the end of the road.

Apparently both partners in the business are campers, one having a motorhome, the other a caravan.

I don't actually think we shall be using it as it is only a mile and a half from our home  but then maybe for a special mhf event or meet!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

OR

If you dont mind basic facilities, you can stay with us for £8 a night at DN36 4JX (round back of Thorpe Park). Money goes towards charity.

Only good thing with Thorpe Park is you get all entertainment/swimming etc included.

When your over, pop round and visit us, we are a short walk from Thorpe Park.


----------



## missElaineous (Jun 12, 2007)

Is that the Tertia Trust Snelly? I stayed there last month with the C & CC. Enjoyed it very much, it's a lovely site. Can you camp there on your own, not as part of a group?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We are no longer there... see the thread on the rally section about bonfire night.


----------



## missElaineous (Jun 12, 2007)

Ah right, that's a shame. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Not really a shame, the new site is much better! ;-)


----------

